# urinal cup holders



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

drink holders at a urinal .. nice


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

Awesome idea.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Room for 4 beers...
Those must be busy urinals...:laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Good idea for an establishment that sells alcohol.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

these are in las vagas apparently in a casino


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

'Merica


----------

